# F/A 18 Hornet and Super hornet



## Kompromat

*F/A 18 Hornet and Super hornet*























Continued:


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## Kompromat

Hornet VS Corvette -Zr1
















Vertical climb.







Continued:


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Highway to the Danger zone..


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## Kompromat

View attachment a1e3cf19ca23251496fe6c2ba7135449.gif


----------



## Kompromat

Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*F-18 Super Hornet*


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## SpArK

*another thread on f-18s with the same pics we have seen over and over again.

what next f-16???*

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/37569-f-18-hornet-super-hornet.html


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## SpArK

*mods please merge this to *

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/37569-f-18-hornet-super-hornet.html


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## razgriz19




----------



## Super Falcon

well i never rate this jet as a true fighter jet and it havent won trust of any airforce just dump airforces buyed it


----------



## Super Falcon

why F 18 is under performed and no one seems to be interested in buying only few fool nations have bought it i understand why usa keeping it because they have backups for this but personally it is nuts fighter jet in history


----------



## Chanakyaa

Fantastic Collection.

Special Thanks for that Very High Resolution Pic.


----------



## Jigs

Awesome pictures and a awesome aircraft.


----------



## Super Falcon

hahahhaha no way u rate this as a awsome aircraft it has done nothing speciall as F 16 and F 15


----------



## mil-avia

Disarmament Without A Treaty

John Lehman in The Wall Street Journal.



> When John McCain was shot down over Hanoi in 1967, he was flying an A4 Skyhawk. That jet cost $860,000.
> 
> Inflation has risen by 700% since then. So Mr. McCain's A4 cost $6.1 million in 2008 dollars. Applying a generous factor of three for technological improvements, the price for a 2008 Navy F18 fighter should be about $18 million. Instead, we are paying about $90 million for each new fighter. As a result, the Navy cannot buy sufficient numbers. This is disarmament without a treaty....
> 
> On May 22, President Obama signed the Weapons System Acquisition Reform Act. Despite the grandiloquent name, it is in fact just an addition of 20,000 more bureaucrats who will only make matters worse.
> 
> Why is this happening? Where did things go wrong?




*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Rainbow generated by a F/A-18 Super Hornet, 1000 x 664 pixels : 

*




*Small cloud generated by a F/A-18 C Hornet :*






*Related thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Left side tailplane deflected by a F/A-18 Hornet, 1024 x 768 pixels : 




Related thread *


----------



## SpArK

Air demo teams of the RCAF ready to thrill in 2014


----------

